# Should I be tamping when using the moka pot?



## hhardy11 (Dec 30, 2017)

From what I read online Moka Pots have lower pressure than espresso machines, and tamping shouldn't be used. That being said, tamping has increased the quality and concentration of my coffee a lot more from what i can taste.

Is it bad to tamp, will this damage my moka pot or cause too much pressure?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I read few stories about exploded moka pot safety valves if tamped too hard. I was always cautious about it.

Italians say don't tamp, just overfill the basket and screw together but i agree with you, same coffee same amount it tastes nicer when tamped lightly.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

If you have found better results by lightly tamping then stick with that. If the valves good then it shouldn't damage anything.

I just give a quick tap to bed the grounds and level with back of a knife.

The theory behind not tamping is because the coffee will expand anyway once the water gets in. If you have filled to the brim it will be under pressure.

When using an espresso machine there is usually a gap between tamped coffee and shower head to allow for expansion.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

hhardy11 said:


> From what I read online Moka Pots have lower pressure than espresso machines, and tamping shouldn't be used. That being said, tamping has increased the quality and concentration of my coffee a lot more from what i can taste.
> 
> Is it bad to tamp, will this damage my moka pot or cause too much pressure?


Go by this video:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Try putting an AeroPress filter on the top of the ground coffee, I usually wet one and stick it to the filter screen.


----------

